# Regular License or Extended license?



## FnNewGuy (Jul 17, 2016)

How do I determine whether or not I need a regular license or extended license when creating my photography website?  

I just want to be able to showcase my product, display pricing and packages and blog.  

The difference between a regular license and an extended license is thousands of dollars on theme forest.net.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2016)

Find a different host.  For "thousands of dollars" you could set up your own server.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Find a different host.  For "thousands of dollars" you could set up your own server.


Agree!  WordPress and $20 a month for hosting & domain (max) will get you all you need.


----------

